# Krakow - Any decent coffee shops?



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Going to Karkow next week, any decent coffee shops I can check out?

I've been before but with work so didn't really get a chance to look round properly but did get my bearing etc.

Ta


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

@Stanic (if I'm not mistaken) might be able to help you with that.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, I can recommend a few :

Coffeece, a friend works here, they know their business

Karma roastery and café, very nice

Żarówka café should be good

Coffee proficiency This is where we get coffee, definitely worth a visit, I'd recommend the Kenya Karringa and Guatemala Adelante if you're looking for some beans


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Perfect, thanks - Karma looks fantastic, will hunt it out for a decent cup


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

@Stanic

Well just got back and had a great time.

I can confirm that Karma is an excellent coffee shop and a great coffee. If you are going, just check that you are going to the coffee shop rather than their other location Google offers up, which is actually their roastery in the jewish quarter, which doesn't serve coffee!!

I did find it quite ironic that there is a starbucks right next door to the Karma Cafe - quite funny really. I wonder if Karma was their first or after?!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Great, good to hear you had a great experience. I think the Starbucks was first


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I went to Karma today, what a treat, I had a doppio from a pulped natural Minas Gerais, Brasil arabica blend (Acaia, Bourbon, Catuai, Catucai, Mundo Novo), it was very sweet, raisins and lovely plum aftertaste. No wonder as they use the Synesso and Mythos for espresso and the EK 43 for filter..will be happy to visit them again!


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Not sure when I'll be back in Krakow but I know i'll be visiting there again if I do...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

In Karma right now..love that they use a bottomless portafilter, the Brasil is very sweet, full body with nuts and chocolate when cooled down a bit.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've finally got around to visit the Coffee Proficiency roastery, café and training center in Kraków, Poland. It is located a bit out from the center, they have their own building:









I was delighted to see some serious equipment - the barista told me they use the second Mythos/VA with some leftover beans for training of the staff.

I tried their "Royal Premium" which is a Tanzania/Brasil/Colombia/Guatemala blend, 18,5g in 29 out, nice nutty aroma with light red fruit acidity, very nice









The interior design of the café is nordic style I guess







with interesting tram/train motives

I also tried the Ethiopia Adado, washed heirloom varieties from multiple farms prepared with EK43 and Clever dripper, it had a sweet pear taste









recommended


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Agreed, Karma definitely belongs on the list. Delicious well-prepared flat white, friendly baristi, and a quaint garden setting. Didn't try a V60 as it was 15 min to closing and didn't want to annoy them, but the espresso was good.









Żarówka in the old town was also good, the Hotmetalette had an unconvincing latte but I had a cracking Ethiopian V60 full of fruit.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Bugger.. Old thread and too late.. Was in Krakow just over a week ago.. No doubt I'll be going back at some point.

There was a stage in the square though with an Indonesian theme. There was a stand with greens on and a bean to cup machine. There was a coffee tasting advertised so had some and was quite nice. Was funny though as the chaps there on the stand couldn't speak Polish and there was an old woman moaning like hell to my partner (who's Polish) that they shouldn't be there. She was translating a bit and had to walk away. She said 'that woman was a f*****g nutcase!' :classic_laugh:


----------

